# My updated Website



## Totalize (May 8, 2020)

Guys,

Check out my updated website I have been working on since the Covid Crisis. Let me know what you think!

https://ghmicro.wixsite.com/twis-first-cut

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 8, 2020)

Very nice Dave. Not a tread-head but love the armour.


----------



## Totalize (May 8, 2020)

Thanks Geo. I am bit of both but preference is aircraft.


----------



## rochie (May 8, 2020)

Great stuff


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2020)

Nice site Dave.


----------



## Totalize (May 12, 2020)

Thanks boys, I still have more build pictures to add but will try and keep it as "live" as I can.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## Drifter (May 15, 2020)

Pretty neat, well done.


----------

